# Glen Grant



## CQB (Sep 12, 2017)

Yep, had about a half a bottle, but WTF, its' Monday or whatever. The interesting thing about the three musical vids is that they were all revolutionary and all now passed over. Jazz is finished, Punk is dead & The Band retired. The Band may seem like a strange inclusion but when has any rock band played with tubas and trombones and lived? 











the sex pistols pretty vacant - Google Search


----------



## x SF med (Sep 12, 2017)

@CQB ...  for the death of punk, I give you this vid...






and for Southern Hemisphere New Wave...


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 12, 2017)

@CQB I don't entirely agree that jazz is dead, it's not as popular as it was back when Davis and Coltrane were making waves or even back with Parker, Ellington, and Busie were in their hay day. It's just changed is all and I can respect it.

Although you are completely correct punk and it's various sub iterations such as Hardcore, Skate etc are completely dead and gone.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 12, 2017)

Jazz never dies, it just evolves.  It's amazing how much jazz, old country, and old blues have influenced modern music.

I was listening to Chicago's "Free", listening to those horns.  Those riffs were straight from Red Rodney and some of the bebop bands.

I love jazz.  If I could listen to only one genre, it would be jazz.


----------



## CQB (Sep 13, 2017)

On reflection (and noticeably sober) I'd have to agree on the evolution of the music forms mentioned above; they're  still there, particularly jazz, though not as popular.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 13, 2017)

Evolution in music can be strange, confusing, but ultimately satisfying if it leads to wonder. Siouxsie morphed into the Creatures and is hard to define. Here's a nice piece of storytelling regarding alienation:


----------



## CQB (Sep 13, 2017)

@Troll, you should check out The Saints with Chris Bailey & Ed Kuepper for early Aussie punk + his later work is pretty nice too.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 14, 2017)

CQB said:


> @Troll, you should check out The Saints with Chris Bailey & Ed Kuepper for early Aussie punk + his later work is pretty nice too.



Kind of X meets the Clash meets the Stranglers vibe going there...  not bat at all for a bunch of kangaroo eating criminals...


----------



## CQB (Sep 16, 2017)

I might discover new quaint corners of musicianship, just about to start on a Glen Moray.


----------



## CQB (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's a little number about alcohol consumption & misogyny. It seems that chics dig it in a Frank Zappa groupie kinda way.  The Cruel Sea with Tex Perkins, a very under rated act.






Also, for those about to endure the northern winter, a postcard from those about to move into summer about a navigational hazard. Peter Garret is still a cunt BTW.


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2017)

I had some Caol Ila whisky yesterday, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. But WTF...some U2, the subtext I didn't get until I saw the vid.

u2 every breaking wave you - Google Search


----------

